# New Dog Show on TV



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just watched a real good show called "The Dog House". It was on cable's TLC network. It's an English show where people who have behavior problems with their dogs go to camp...the owners and the dogs.

The people sleep in tents and the dogs have a kennel area. They used a lot of training techniques I am sure we all use. The difference is that you are assigned a trainer and you are at camp with no other distractions. It's just you, your dog, and your trainer. 

It was areally good show and just fortifies the fact - CONSISTENCY is the key and we need to be the PACK LEADERS.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Michele,
I haven't seen that show yet,but I have saw one where bad behavior dogs go to a monk for training.Sounds wierd,but it is a really pretty good show.Then there is another set in England or something with a female version of Cesar......have you seen either of these?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen the Monk one. They are from NY, I think, and they have even written dog training books. I haven't seen the other one.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow. Thanks for the info. I have to look for the show.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I will have to check that out too. Michele, what day of the week did you see it on?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

The monks are called the New Skete Monks and yes you are right they have written two books . One is about raising puppies and the other is dog training and behaviour . They raise German Shepherds . 
I have not heard about the new programs on television but it would be interesting to watch to get a different perspective .. . One point I have to make is that obviously it might be easier to train your dog at a boot camp where you have no other disractions but it may be too much of a good thing.. .
My trainer told me there can be such a thing as overtraining and after a while the dog may check out and not respond ..


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I did a search of The Monks of New Skeke, and their show is on Animal planet, Saturday nights.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sounds interesting, I just may have to check it out


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Helen, it was on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Michele,

I've checked our TLC schedual and I can't seem to find a show with the title "The Dog House". Are you sure that's the exact name? If so, could you check the time again? I'd like to watch it or at least DVR it if we do get it here. 
Thanks!eace: 

Beverly


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They list the show as a special from 6/16 - 7/17/07/ So I guess it's not on a regular schedule.ut they air it as a special. I'm going to email them to see if I can get an answer.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The other show I was talking about is on Animal Planet and is called..."It's me or the dog".It has a lady that goes to the house similiar to Cesar.It is kind of interesting to see.I can not tell you dates/times as I have just "by chance" caught it a few times.


----------

